# Sargent PSU battery charger



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

For the last 6 months, the control panel on our Autotrail Cheyenne has regularly shown the battery condition to be 15.1v(good) when we are on hook-up. We have 2 x100 amp batteries fitted and I accepted that the control panel was indicating a normal state of affairs and that the Sargent EC325 PSU was doing its job correctly.
2 weeks ago we had a solar panel fitted with a Sunsaver Duo dual battery charging solar controller. The sensor shows almost identical readings to the control panel of the Sargent. The first time I hooked up to the mains to warm the fridge up before we went off, the battery reading went up to 15.1v(good) on the control panel and 15.12 on the solar sensor which then began to flash an error warning that translated to 'high voltage disconnect'. I switched off the battery charger itself and the voltages reduced to 14.9 and the error code ceased flashing.
So, do I have a faulty Sargent PSU unit that overcharges up to 15.2v, should I worry ? Off hook up, or on hook up with the Sargent charger switched off the solar sensor is indicating a battery voltage of around 14.2 and seems happy enough. Switching the charger on immediately sends the voltage to 14.9 and then 15. As both sensor and panel show near identical values, I am sure they are correct but is 15 OK ?
Your input gratefully appreciated
paul


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the question Paul, I will try to explain a little of how the system works, but if you could send me a PM I will ask one of our technical staff to ring you.
Because the EC325 uses off line charging i.e. the battery is separated from the loads so the charge voltage can be seen to be lifted but controlled using special algorithms to ensure 100% of the capacity is achieved. The voltage that the loads (lights etc see) is also controlled to ensure that they are not exposed to the higher charging voltage whilst the charger is working. I believe that voltage you are seeing on both voltage displays is indeed the battery charge voltage. The EC325 has a dual channel solar panel controller built into it, using the four pin connector on the base of the EC325 this provides a charge current to go simultaneously to both the vehicle and leisure battery thus keeping them both topped up.
Also when the engine is running another charge controller allows the charge voltage to the leisure battery to be controlled and indeed increased from the alternator output voltage.

Sorry if this seems complicated but looking after and providing the maximum capacity of whatever size leisure batteries you have fitted is the very important.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I have sent you a PM


----------

